# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  4 Inch Wildtype Juvenile Axolotls for sale.

## AshSeek

---SELLING FOR A FRIEND------
I've bred and raised axolotls for a few years and a close friend of mine purchased some off of a while back and has some juveniles up for grabs.

Wildtype juveniles. Ranging about 4 inches. Mother is wild type and dad is lecuistic.

Please know how to care for these animals.

$12 each or 2 for $18 plus $15 shipping.

Cant ship to California or New Jersey.

I will send a care sheet upon request!

These are FULLY AQUATIC amphibians and can NOT be kept with any other fish or amphibian other than other axolotls..

Located in Kennewick,WA.

email is ashseek@live.com

----------

